# Fische rausfangen



## daytrader (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

wie bekommt man eine Fischart komplett aus einem ca. 60.000 Liter Teich? Ein Kumpel (Angler) wollte mir eine Freude machen und hat mir letztes Jahr 4 Plötzen in den Teich gesetzt. Jetzt habe ich mehrere Schwärme (ich schätze insgesamt ca. 200) Jungfische 

Da die kleinen mittlerweile 5-6cm sind wird es auch keine größerne Ausfälle mehr geben.

Also mit dem Kescher keine Chance.....zu schnell und in Ritzen und Wasserpflanzen verschwunden. Ich bekomme maximal ein paar raus, aber niemals alle. Und wenn ich daran denke was innerhalb eines Jahres aus 4 Stück geworden ist, dann will ich nicht wissen was aus sovielen mal wird.

Habe schon an einen Raubfisch gedacht, aber der macht auch vor den erwünschten Fischen wie Elritzen keinen Halt.

Sch....Anfängerfehler. Nie wieder kommen mir solche Fische in den Teich. Goldfische genauso. 4 verschieden Arten/Farben zu je 3 St. eingesetzt. 12 Fische in 60.000 Liter hört sich nicht viel an. Aber nach 2 Jahren sind es leider unzählige kreuz und quer gemischt mit zum Teil echt schönen Mustern. 

Wie bekommt man die Tiere wieder raus? Selbst mit Wasser ablassen bekomme ich nur die großen. Ständig ist Nachwuchs da und es würden immer ein paar kleine in Ritzen zwischen den Wassersteinen unterkommen. 

Und vorallem was macht man mit den Tieren? Die Plötzen kann man auswildern. Aber was macht man mit den Goldfischen? Soviele werde ich selbst mit verschenken nicht los.


----------



## Zermalmer (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fische rausfangen*

Hallo daytrader,
ohne Erfahrung mit Fischfang in einem solch großen Teich zu haben...

Wie Du schon selber erkannt hast, selbst mit einmal abfischen wird das sicher nicht getan sein.

Ein Mittel könnten Fischfallen / Reusen sein....
Ein anderes könnten viele helfende Hände und ein sehr großes Netz (mit kleinen Maschen) sein, was aber die Flüchtlinge in Steine/Falten/Pflanzen und ggf. Laich nicht erwischen wird.

Ein "Raubfisch" einsetzen ist zwar eine Möglichkeit, aber das Problem wird er, meiner Meinung nach auch nicht lösen, denn er wird in besagte Stellen auch nicht suchen gehen... eher wird er zum Vegetarier 

bzgl. Fischfang gibt es einige Beiträge hier im Forum und auch alteingesessene Forenuser werden sich hoffentlich melden, die nur mit Mühe (auch in etwas kleineren Teichen) es über längere Zeit nur schwer geschafft haben sich unliebsamer Goldfische sich zu entledigen.

Was die 'Entsorgung' angeht, das dürfte schwer werden.... 
Im Prinzip bleibt ja nur verschenken/verkaufen, denn abfischen und "vernichten" dürfte Dir ettliches an Unmut bescheren.
Mit wem man für so ne Aktion verhandeln könnte weiss ich leider nicht.

Oder mal das Gespräch mit dem Anglerfreund suchen, ob er und seine Kollegen eine Idee haben, wie man das Ganze angehen kann.


----------



## amselmeister (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fische rausfangen*

das thema hatte ich ja auch erstellt letztens. Also bei mir ging das mit Futter anlocken und Kescher auch nur kurz, danach waren die Sofort verschwunden als ich kam.

Habe mir nun eine Reuse gekauft und nun ist Pro Woche 1-2 Stück drin.


----------



## nico1985 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fische rausfangen*

Versuchs doch mal nachts!!! Wenn es dunkel ist sind die fische alle im halbschlaf, wenn du natürlich ne halbe stunde drinn rum rührst musst du erst wieder ne std oder 2 warten bis sie wieder schlafen!!! klappt bei mir immer!!! ich habe aber auch nur 12 große koi um teich!! Ich entdecke nachts aber auch öfters mal nen neuen kleinen __ goldfisch dazwischen, den ich gleich raushole!


----------



## hadron (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fische rausfangen*

Das Problem ist wenn du 2 übrig behälst - und das ist mehr als wahrscheinlich - hast mit bischen Pech den ganzen Salat wieder ...

Das einzige was hier wirklich hilft ist den Teich komplett ablassen (am besten Im Herbst weil keine Eier übrig bleiben können) - Teichfolie komplett trocknen lassen - alles nochmal genau in Falten und Ritzen überprüfen und dann die gewünschten Fische wieder einsetzen.


----------



## amselmeister (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fische rausfangen*

ja aber damit ist der Teich ja auch wieder auf Null


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (30. Juni 2012)

Und wenn doch Raubfisch (Sonnenbarsch, __ Hecht etc)? Dass dann auch die gewünschten Fische weg sind, ist evtl. das kleinere Übel. Zusätzlich noch Laichräuber um ganz sicher zu gehen ...


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## Joerg (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fische rausfangen*

Um ein Ablassen von einem Großteil des Wassers wirst du kaum herumkommen.
Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, was es für ein Aufwand war die letzten Goldfische rauszuholen.

Am sinnvollsten wäre es im Frühjahr, bevor sie abgelaicht haben.
Spätsommer sollte auch noch gehen, wenn die kleinen etwas größer sind.

Sind die Pflanzenbereiche soweit leergelaufen brauchst du 2 Becken zum sortieren.


----------

